
After 10 Years in Tech Isolation, I’m Now Outsider to Things I Once Had Mastered - likhuta
https://forklog.media/after-10-years-in-tech-isolation-im-now-outsider-to-things-i-once-had-mastered/
======
h2odragon
> I had to ask my twelve-year-old daughter what a hashtag was. That was pretty
> embarrassing. “Aren’t you supposed to be a hacker or something?,” she told
> me, sending a final blow to my dying ego.

There's a bright side there, too: you get a fresh perspective and can see how
much utter bullshit is taken for granted because "thats the way things are
done". Plus the confidence of having mastered things as complex, to arm you
for the challenge of wading through the modern rats nests.

